# How to test new mixes



## CypheR_Zer0 (22/9/17)

Hi guys and gals.

I am looking to start mixing my own juices and I was wondering what would be the best way to test them, hardware wise?

I have a Smok G-priv and T-priv with both Baby beast and Cloud beast tanks, would that be sufficient for testing the new mixes or should I invest in some other hardware?

Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (22/9/17)

It would be better to use a dripper to get the full flavor profile of you mix imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CypheR_Zer0 (22/9/17)

zadiac said:


> It would be better to use a dripper to get the full flavor profile of you mix imo.


Any specific hardware you would recommend?


Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (22/9/17)

Goon, Dead Rabbit, Druga, just to name a few. All of them have good flavor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (22/9/17)

Also, test your mixes at different wattages. Flavor profiles tend to change (sometimes quite a lot) at different wattages.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CypheR_Zer0 (22/9/17)

zadiac said:


> Goon, Dead Rabbit, Druga, just to name a few. All of them have good flavor.


Thanks, I'll see if my local shop as some of them in stock otherwise I'll order online! 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

